# E-Mailing sur Mac, parcours du combattant ?



## corbuu (15 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,

mon patron me demande d'utiliser Gammadyne, une logiciel qu'il utilise sur PC pour envoyer les e-mailings...
Seulement le probleme, c'est que la version Mac n'existe pas ! 
http://www.gammadyne.com/mmail.htm

Je me dit alors : 
-Soit utiliser la version PC via Virtual PC s'il le faut vraiment
-Soit trouver un autre logiciel à lui proposer pour que je m'en occupe sur mac (meme payant)

Je vous contacte donc pour savoir quel est le meilleur logiciel de mailing sur mac. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Balooners (15 Novembre 2004)

Je ne crois pas te dire de conneries si je te donne comme logiciel PowerMail qui a énormement de fontions.


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

Outil de mailing professionnel : MaxBulk Mailer...
Excellente application francisée 
Permet de faire des mails évolués en HTML.


			
				MaxProg a dit:
			
		

> MaxBulk Mailer est un puissant logiciel de publi-postage pour Macintosh. MaxBulk Mailer est capable d'envoyer des courriers commerciaux à plusieurs milliers de destinataires en utilisant éventuellement des étiquettes personnalisées.
> 
> MaxBulk Mailer est très rapide, complètement personnalisable et très facile à utiliser. Maxbulk Mailer traite les courriers comme des documents dans lesquels sont inclus les données de configuration, le texte et la liste de destinataires. MaxBulk Mailer est capable d'envoyer aussi bien du texte comme du code HTML.


----------



## Bilbo (15 Novembre 2004)

Et en plus, il est nettement moins cher.

À+

P.S. Salut Corbuu, ça fait un bail.


----------



## corbuu (15 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, il est nettement moins cher.
> 
> À+
> 
> P.S. Salut Corbuu, ça fait un bail.



super, merci à vous trois ! 
Je vais en toucher un mot à mon patron... 

Vous ne m'avez pas parlé d'une possible emulation sur vpc7. Potentiellement, serait-ce viable et cela marcherait il aussi bien que sur un pc ?

MErci


----------



## Bilbo (15 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne m'avez pas parlé d'une possible emulation sur vpc7. Potentiellement, serait-ce viable et cela marcherait il aussi bien que sur un pc ?


Potentiellement est le mot exact.   

Essaie "MaxBulk Mailer" pour voir s'il correspond à tes besoins. Tu n'as pas switché pour faire du Windows.  Si les solutions natives correspondent à tes besoins, c'est toujours plus confortable et donc préférable. 

À+


----------



## corbuu (15 Novembre 2004)

*


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		


			Tu n'as pas switché pour faire du Windows.  Si les solutions natives correspondent à tes besoins, c'est toujours plus confortable et donc préférable. 

À+
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*bien evidemment !
Mais, pour une question de compatibilitée avec les autres gens qui utilisent ce logiciel sur PC... c'est preferable. 
J'ai surtout peur pour la base de donnée qui risque de marcher mieux d'un coté que de l'autre...

merci en tout les cas !


----------



## Bilbo (15 Novembre 2004)

VPC marche bien et est un bon produit. C'est tout ce que je peux te dire. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Y'a un ptit freeware qui fait aussi très bien son boulot, iMailist dont le developpeur a été nominé en 2004 dans les MacGeneration Trophées !!!!
 Voila si ca peut t'aider
 @+


----------



## corbuu (19 Novembre 2004)

rebonjour,

Pouvez vous simplement me dire lequel est le mieux ? 
Mon patron est pret à payer, tant que tout marche nickel et sans problemes.

MaxBulk Mailer est définitivement le mieux ????????


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (20 Novembre 2004)

Ben le mieux, c'est certainement Entourage mais c'est cheeeeeeeeer et il faut acheter Office entier. Côté gratuiciels, Donnervogel (Thuderbird...) déchire sec !


----------



## corbuu (21 Novembre 2004)

alors là je n'y comprends plus rien

Entourage n'est pas un logiciel d'EMAILINGS ! Je l'ai bien evidemment, la version 2004. Mais il gere pas les retours d'emails qui marchent plus... ni envoye facile d'html..


Comment cela se passe t il, faut il prendre une autre ligne telephonique pour lancer les emailings ? Peut etre qu'en envoyant 1000 emails d'un coup ca risque de surcharger la ligne et on risque d'etre accusé de spamming en masse...

Qui peut vraiment me renseigner sur cela ?

MErci bcp


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'utilise Power Emailer mais sur un PC et je cherchais aussi un soft sur mac


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> alors là je n'y comprends plus rien
> 
> Entourage n'est pas un logiciel d'EMAILINGS ! Je l'ai bien evidemment, la version 2004. Mais il gere pas les retours d'emails qui marchent plus... ni envoye facile d'html..
> 
> ...


 Je suis peut-être hors-sujet... E-mailing, ce n'est pas l'équivalent de courriel ? Tu ne parles d'un client mail ?


----------



## Balooners (22 Novembre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Je suis peut-être hors-sujet... E-mailing, ce n'est pas l'équivalent de courriel ? Tu ne parles d'un client mail ?



Non, il cherche un soft pour un envois de Mail en Masse. 1000 environ.

Corbuu, je pense que Automail X.2.8.1 pourrai te convenir.


----------



## corbuu (23 Novembre 2004)

merci de vos réponses

Maxbulk est definitivement le meilleur des SEULS 2 LOGICIELS qui EXISTENT SUR MAC !

Automail est vraiment limité à un petit nombre d'users

Maxbulk est a peu pres bien mais ne fait meme pas de tracking ! 

En clair je dois me tourner sur un service en ligne payant type http://www.icebase.com qui est cher ou sinon le plus simple... retourner sur PC pour faire cela.
Je suis vraiment déçu que rien n'existe de "pro" pour mac. C'est bien la premiere fois que je m'emmerde autant avec mon mac... 
Bien evidemment ca n'est pas la faute d'apple mais des createurs de logiciels qui ne developpent pas sur mac. Mais que'est ce que c'est pénalisant pour quelqu'un comme moi.

Avec beaucoup de regret, j'achete aujourd'hui un logiciel PC pour mettre sur un PC merdique... (je sent que je vais etre enervéà chaque emailing lancé)


----------



## vincmyl (23 Novembre 2004)

Combien coute ce soft?


----------



## corbuu (23 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Combien coute ce soft?



MaxBulk pro coute moins de $50. C pas cher du tout et ca marche deja bien, mais il y a tellement de choses qui manquent à par rapport au PC... c vraiment dommage


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

et ce n'est pas bien iMailList???
 Tu n'en parle jamais Corbu !!!!


----------



## corbuu (24 Novembre 2004)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> et ce n'est pas bien iMailList???
> Tu n'en parle jamais Corbu !!!!



salut

c'est la meme chose encore.
http://imailistproj.sourceforge.net/?page=features

- Pas de tracking
- Pas de possibilité d'envoi par groupe de 100 emails
- Pas de possibilité d'import de liste d'emails en .txt
- Pas de gestion de separateurs avec tabulation (NOM/Prénom...de l'expediteur)

Non, Maxbulk est mieux vraiment.


 :rose:


----------



## Mediterranneo (25 Juillet 2005)

Hello les gars, après une recherche sur Google, je suis tombé sur ce topic et il m'intéresse, puisque nous allons prochainement réalisé un mailing pour une partie de la Suisse (autorisation et légal).

Bref, parlons peu, parlons bien.

J'ai un soucis et une question:

1) Est-ce que l'envoie de touts ces mails est payant? Ou gratuit?

2) Quand je mets en forme mon texte, par-exemple en rouge, plus grand, souligné, italique, centré, etc, il prends forme dans la page de création, mais une fois que je clique sur: "aperçu" - le texte devient standard et seul les liens URL sont en bleu-soulignés (évidemment).

Qui peu me répondre et m'éclairer?

J'aimerais tout de même faire un "mailing" sympathique avec "style" et liens URL directs.

Merci pour votre aide.

P.S.

Je possède la version 4.2r4 et pro.


----------



## Balooners (19 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'a l'heure actuelle, je suis en train de me pencher sur le sujet et moi j'ai la réponse  Les logiciels d'emailing sur mac ne valent pas un cachou 

Au boulot j'ai 2 ordi, un PC et mon Mac, et bien je vous dis qu'après avois testé des soft comme Sarbacane ou bien l'excellent eTracker 'que je recommande au passage) MaxBulk Mailer ne fait pas le poids face à ces 2 logiciels. Donc la licence logiciel ira pour le monde PC


----------



## raphpascual (20 Octobre 2005)

Tu as essayé Direct Mail ?
http://ethreesoftware.com/directmail/index.html


----------



## Balooners (22 Octobre 2005)

Il est vrai que Direct Mail a l'ai vraiment int&#233;ressant, seulement, il ne propose pas de faire du Tracking comportemental. Ce qui je pense est quasiment indispensable. La plupart des logiciels proposent du tracking mais ils les proposent payant. Par exemple 129&#8364; HT pour 3 mois de suivi. L'avantage de eTarget c'est qu'ils proposent ce service gratuit et &#224; vie. Un soft de ce genre co&#251;t 400&#8364; environ mais quand on bosse dans un service de Marketing je pense que &#231;a peut r&#233;ellement valoir le co&#251;t. De plus j'ai eu le d&#233;velopper de eTarget au t&#233;l&#233;phone et tr&#232;s sympa le type. Donc &#224; l'heure actuelle, aucun soft sur Mac n'est encore &#224; la hauteur de ce que je recherche. 

C'est quand m&#234;me, je crois, une des 1&#232;re fois que je dois dire &#231;a je pense.


----------



## bobytron (7 Juin 2007)

Et maintenant, les choses ont changées ?

:modo:


----------



## chmgd (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Après quelques déboires sur E-mail Merge (apparemment la boite a coulé, ils ne répondent pas aux mails de leurs clients !), je me suis décidé à investir dans Direct Mail (environ 143$ ttc). Excellent logiciel ! Il récupère tous les comptes de Mail (cool, pas besoin de tout se retaper), s'utilise vraiment simplement, "à la Mac", et cerise sur le gâteau, permet le tracking comportemental ET la gestion de l'inscription à la liste en ligne pour les personnes à qui on envoie des mails "par forcément franchement sollicités au départ" (tout ça sans abonnement). Il permet également de leur faire envoyer ses mails par leurs services (on a un crédit de 10000 mails au début, ensuite c'est payant). Je suis extrêmement satisfait ! Bref, un logiciel à étudier de près.

Christophe


----------



## tavi59 (3 Août 2011)

Salut à tous,

Moi j'utilise yellow engine qui fait du mailing. il est bien adapté sur mac et na coute pas plus cher que les autres solutions.
J'en suis satisfait pour le moment.
voici le lien du site http://www.yellow-engine.com
Mais il est vrai qu'il est difficile de trouver une solution de ce type sur mac.


----------

